
Several rejections from VCs? Depressing - xkcdz
Sorry for my English, English is not even my 3rd language.
I pitched 3 startup ideas with simple prototypes to 3 different acceleration programs around my area. It was interesting for 21 years old at first exchanging thoughts with investors and trying to build a solid team and make a product until you get a cold rejection &quot;Your application was not shortlisted&quot; 
apparently, the same 3 ideas I was working on had enough dedication and development somewhere in the world and went relatively big, all my ideas and pitch decks are all documented, I felt bad for making it first I&#x27;m the one to blame for not working harder enough, second from where I&#x27;m, Tech business is not yet a mainstream so the scene is almost dead still that&#x27;s not a valid excuse.
Me being childish contacting the same so-called investors who promised to invest and bailed in the last minute. I contacted them and let them know that the same concept was developed somewhere. Thier reply was so simple that they needed a working business plan like it works somewhere and they just apply to our market, They market themselves as investing in original ideas though. 
A friend of mine said lesson learned and this should only boost your confidence that you&#x27;re on the right path and you understand what solutions you can provide to the tech market.
What else can I learn from my experience?
======
deepthought42
It's hard to say what you might learn from this experience given your
explanation. Some things that I would point out, is that there is no such
thing as an original idea, however this is such thing as a differentiated
idea. If you are building something that someone else already has, then they
will win no matter how much money you raise. The other bit I would suggest is
that investors like to believe that their investment will provide at least a
10x return. Unfortunately, it's really hard to tell which ideas will go huge
and which won't, so they tend to work from a baseline set of metrics such as
monthly recurring revenue, users, sales pipeline, go to market strategy, and
also verifying that your goals are all reasonable. I'm not sure how much of
this applies to you, but I would say that if you really believe that you have
something special then keep going. Less than 1% of companies in the US get VC
funded, I imagine that the number is even smaller in your area. Don't get
discouraged.

